# Honda HS624 parts



## boater901 (Nov 28, 2017)

I have a honda hs 624 - manual is a 1992 havent looked at serial number- got this gem running but prev owner wore down wear bars in past housing- would need to weld some sides back on-- My question is where to get new cutter bar and skids- Any help please


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

boater901 said:


> I have a honda hs 624 - manual is a 1992 havent looked at serial number- got this gem running but prev owner wore down wear bars in past housing- would need to weld some sides back on-- My question is where to get new cutter bar and skids- Any help please


Boats.net is one of the best sources for Honda parts.


----------



## boater901 (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks for the info great site for parts-I am wondering how much to put into this old of a machine- any thoughts from honda owners out there?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

well depends. any pictures?

depends on extent of wear and tear? good compression? good operations or are things all bent out of shape.

post some pics. I have a HS624 that appears almost new. I think it is 20 years old. also have a 34 year old HS50 that runs well.

Honda's will last as long as you take care of them. parts are expensive but I feel worth it. or you can get an old donor machine for used parts.


----------



## boater901 (Nov 28, 2017)

do u know what compression is supposed to be


----------



## boater901 (Nov 28, 2017)

I have a 1992 Honda HS624 for parts-owner wore down past wear bars- and carb is junk- It does run tho and has many good parts- no tires or rims - I am in mid michigan-local pick up only - 150 for whole unit


----------

